# No birth certificate



## ihtisham20 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have to apply for Austrila Immigration but i don't have any 'Birth Certificate'; Hopital don't use to issue them in old days ....

What you recommend what other alternative documents will be accepatable to Australia Immigration department.?


Thanks


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

ihtisham20 said:


> I have to apply for Austrila Immigration but i don't have any 'Birth Certificate'; Hopital don't use to issue them in old days ....
> 
> What you recommend what other alternative documents will be accepatable to Australia Immigration department.?
> 
> ...


*
From the immigration website:*

If birth certificates are not available in your country of birth, other evidence to confirm birth details include, but are not limited to:

* school records
* passport
* baptism certificate
* family book showing date of birth
* ID document issued by your government
* hospital birth records
* court documents that verify your date of birth
* copies of military service records or discharge papers.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Have you asked your local council? There must be a record somewhere of your birth (even though no birth certificate was issued).

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

get a declaration from ur parents stating that u r their son/daughter and that ur date of birth is ----- and the information provided in the document is true. get a similar affidavit from ur side.

this has to be made on a stamp paper, attested by a notary.


----------

